# back patio



## luckylefty (Sep 13, 2012)

more pics to come i have to save them to the computer


----------



## Fishinbo (Jun 18, 2012)

We will be waiting for updates. Best of luck.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I sure hope you ripping out everything I see so far and starting over.


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

Looks like the court yard for an ancient Mayan temple?

Andy.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks more like someone was trying to form a pond to make sure there was going to be foundation, door jamb rot and sub floor issues.


----------



## luckylefty (Sep 13, 2012)

hey thanks guy i really like how you all jumped in like that to give me nice kind words so good of you. hahaha 

yes i know it looks bad but the foundation is ok it dosnt leak and the door jam is ok no rut.


----------



## luckylefty (Sep 13, 2012)

yes i am going to break up the concrete that is there and start over. here is some of the progress.


----------



## luckylefty (Sep 13, 2012)

more pics


----------



## luckylefty (Sep 13, 2012)

wall coming down


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

Pictures are way too small.

Andy.


----------



## luckylefty (Sep 13, 2012)

ok im still getting use to using the site jc :wink:


----------



## luckylefty (Sep 13, 2012)

all the wall down next the patio is coming out


----------

